# Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi,
Although I am still driving a Touareg (not for long I hope, could have my V10 back this weekend...)
I am keen to get the CD changer swapped for the VW ipod connection.
Currently VW have an issue with this and are not allowing the Garage to fit them.
Does anyone have this option fitted, or even retro-fitted. As I would like to know if it works, what are the known compatibility problems I have been told about.
Adding the ipod I have been told is a simple swap for £150 inclusive
Looking forward to be flooded with responses
cheers








Neil


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (V10NRB)*

Neil
My V6 was delivered with the VW branded iPod adaptor fitted by the dealer.
Has worked faultlessly for over a year. Limitations are as follows:-
CD Changer becomes redundant and disabled (no big deal)
Track information is not passed to the display unit (all you see is "Track 17")
Benefits are:-
30, 60, 80 GBytes of music with you wherever you go
first 6 playlists on your iPod are selected by the 6 CD buttons on the centre console
iPod constantly charged
Works with all iPods with 30 pin 'dock' connector, including Nano's
Interested to know why VW think they have a problem, however, I imagine it is their tardyness to accept that iPod is the way to go and not wait for an "MP3 player standard" to be defined, like all the other manufacturers have. It would be good to have all Track info and artwork passed to the centre display.
Keep me posted
Best
terry


_Modified by M1LUM at 10:05 AM 1-24-2007_


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (V10NRB)*

You can buy the Ice-link or Dice to replace the CD Changer with the IPod.


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (rrussell)*

Hi,
In answer to both questions
The ipod adpater is sold by VW for the Phaeton, but they have been asked not to fit it for the moment due to difficulties. It is good to hear it works well so I am looking forward to VW giving the all clear.
Where do you purchase an ice-link or Dice from, could i have a website as I have not seen any recent posts on this subject.
Has anyone else had any experience of this.
cheers
Neil


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (V10NRB)*

I am about to embark on a new platform that supposedly allows you to keep your cd changer, and have an ipod connection that you can control thru the radio. I probably won't get it in my hands and installed, but some folks here on the forum have had great success with this supplier (US) and they have been great to work with so far. 
Here is the web site http://www.enfig.com. Enter the car stereo portal. go to ipod car interface, click on volkswagen ipod, scroll down to Dension icelink Gateway 400 GW4RVW6001 Volkswagen 12 pin External CD Changer Connection. I think the reason to deal with these guys is the supplied harness. With this harness, you interrupt the connection to the CD player. 
Gripper Don has a previous generation product from these guys and seems to be happy (not that I should speak for Don) I tried that same product and there was a glitch with the unit. They suggested I send it back for a new one or go with this new version. I am going to try for the new one.
Great guys to deal with. 
Greg


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

I am definitely happy with my X3 Aux in unit. I run my Laptop, XM sat receiver and my Ipod using the ipods controls











_Modified by GripperDon at 10:38 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (V10NRB)*

We have the DICE unit in our Phaeton. It is the I-VW-T unit (not the I-VW-R unit). It came from Christian at enfigcarstereo.com. It works great as long as you don't try to use the steering wheel controls. Every once in a while it will mess up, but that can be remedied by just pressing one of the numbers on the Infotainment unit. It's great because your ipod isn't disabled, so you can change the music from the iPod. I believe the VW oem adapter disables your ipod. 
I ran the unit from the glove box to the center console that slides shut. This way, we can have the ipod very accessible. The I-VW-T unit only cost ~$150. It's a great DIY job and a great unit!


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (gwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwatts* »_I am about to embark on a new platform that supposedly allows you to keep your cd changer, and have an ipod connection that you can control thru the radio. I probably won't get it in my hands and installed, but some folks here on the forum have had great success with this supplier (US) and they have been great to work with so far. 
Here is the web site http://www.enfig.com. Enter the car stereo portal. go to ipod car interface, click on volkswagen ipod, scroll down to Dension icelink Gateway 400 GW4RVW6001 Volkswagen 12 pin External CD Changer Connection. I think the reason to deal with these guys is the supplied harness. With this harness, you interrupt the connection to the CD player. 

This unit looks too good to be true, so I just ordered one. I've been waiting for an iPod adapter that would let me keep the CD changer, and as a bonus this includes RCA audio inputs (for my occasional laptop use), and even better -- a USB interface for adding memory sticks or portable hard drive music.
And the video output of the Dension might be put to use with a composite-to-RGBs converter (along with the 5V resistor trick discovered on the Touareg forum which activates the SCART video interface on the back of VW info/sat/radio units) to possibly display iPod video content on the Phaeton's screen (don't know if this works, but may be worth trying after I get the audio working).
I'll let everyone know how the audio installation and operation goes as soon as I get the unit.
- Dave


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (uberanalyst)*

uberanalyst:

I await your writeup with baited (and bad) breath.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (Phat Cat)*

My post was a little hazy. As soon as I can get around to removing my PIE X3 and Blitzsafe ipod interface, I am going for the new one from the Enfig guys. Let's see who gets it installed first!
Probably won't be me.


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (gwatts)*

The Dension unit looks to good to be true. Really cannot wait to hear how successful the unit is and how easy it is to install. Please Please can you add some Photos of the connected unit.
Have you confirmed that the Phaeton fully supports the connectivity.
Any ideas if my European Phaeton will will any different to your own cars, hence if I import a unit would I run into any problems.
Wishing you success getting it to work.
cheers
Neil


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

Just learned my unit won't ship from Enfig until 2 Feb, so it'll be more than a week before I receive the Dension to try it.
Neil: Dension should work equally on European or North American cars -- CD changer interface should be the same.
- Dave


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

I received the same post on ship date. However, I have to return my old unit before they will ship. So, Dave will surely beat me to the punch as it is way too cold outside for me to remove the old unit.
Greg


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (gwatts)*

Hi,
Really looking forward to hearing some good news, phots, details and success stories.
I am really keen to add the ipod to my Phaeton
many regards
Neil


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (V10NRB)*

Well I got the box with the new Dension unit today. Looks nice. Has the unit, the harness, mounting brackets for an ipod mini, an ipod nano, a usb outlet and of course and A/B switch with RCA inputs.
Right now it is 10 degress F out there so not going in today!
Greg


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (gwatts)*

Greg,
Good luck with the install, a few photos and some good details would be great as I am sure many of us with do exactly the same once it all works.
Do you think you will get ipod Video displayed on the TV screen. That would be amazing to watch.
cheers
Neil


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (V10NRB)*

Well (i) I don't have a video ipod and (ii) I doubt this has video functionality even though there is a suppsed video port, the CD wiring would have to support it. That is highly doubtful. I am sure others, much more familiar with the electronics than I can answer that one. The only thing I have found which claims that is here - http://www.gnetcanada.com/navv...n.asp

Too far out for me.
Greg


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (gwatts)*

I finally got my Dension IceLink Gateway 400 unit today, with the intent that it will let me KEEP the glove box CD changer while also supporting an iPod. As a bonus, this unit will also play mp3 and other files from attached memory thumb drives (Flash memory), and includes RCA stereo input jacks for whatever else you want to attach. The iPod can be controlled using the Phaeton's CD/radio controls, and left in the glove box to charge.
Even though the install should have been about a 15 minute job, I had a terrible time getting the CD changer removed. I assumed I could use the same VW radio removal tools as I used for removing my Touareg's radio/Nav, but I couldn't get the tools to lock -- so I couldn't pull on them to get the CD changer out.
I then did it the hard way by removing the Navigation CD player in the glove box (next to the CD changer), and removed much of the CD changer face plate to try and figure out how to release it using jeweler's screwdrivers. I finally determined that my VW radio removal tools worked just fine -- but with the CD changer (unlike the Touareg radio) they aren't supposed to lock. Instead, just insert the tools, and pull directly on the CD changer, wiggling it to come out.
After installation, I learned of the following shortcomings of the Dension unit:
1. No installation manual was provided (only a user manual with no installation instructions) However, it's pretty clear what plugs go into which jacks, just from looking.
2. The switch for selecting between the iPod and CD changer is unmarked, so you don't know which position is for which music source (there's a white dot, and a black filled circle -- duh.) The user manual doesn't say which way the switch goes, nor does it provide any diagrams.
3. This is important, because the user manual states that you must restart the car's ignition each time you change the switch setting in order to have it take effect.
4. The plug from the iPod cable to the Dension unit is poorly designed/manufactured so that it's extremely loose. Thus you end up repeatedly getting static and resets of the iPod and Phaeton sound system. This may require glue to make the cable stay connected properly.
5. The system has slight background noise (a "motorboating" sound) when in use, even with the engine off -- it's pretty obvious between songs. I get the noise regardless of whether the iPod is connected via its docking connector, or when the RCA input jacks are used. The Phaeton's CD changer playing through the Dension unit seems to be unaffected by any noise -- it works normally.
Overall, I'm debating whether to send the Dension unit back for a refund. While the product concept is great, the execution seems to be somewhat flawed.
- Dave


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

What a shame. Does Denison have a technical helpline/support that you can speak with?
In a previous life I was an electronic engineer for Sony. The noise you describe from the auxillary input/ipod sounds like there's a noise suppression problem. Even though you say the noise appears when the engine is off, there's enough motors in the vehicle to cause some kind of problem - although you would have thought each one would be suitable protected by VW. 
It maybe fix-able with a small capacitor or ferrite filter- but as it is, either the product is rubbish or there's a fault with it. Assuming of course, the installation is correct








In my humble opinion!



_Modified by chrishabberley at 10:39 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Ugh.
I had great expectations. Hopefully Dension's tech service over the phone can help you achieve your desired results.
Otherwise, the'll have to refund you and lose at least one additional sale ---mine.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (uberanalyst)*

Bummer. Thanks for sharing all your efforts.


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*

Dave,
Sorry to get the bad news, please let Dension know that many of us were hoping for good news, hence were going to buy the unit ourselves.
regards
Neil


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (V10NRB)*

My experience is somewhat similar to Dave's.
I knew about the CD removal as I have done this previously with a PIE X3 install. I recommend taking the tab off the right side of the CD player to make future removal easy.
I returned my PIE to Enfig due to background hiss. They recommended the Dension. I installed the Dension and guess what, BACKGROUND HISS. If you get the connections solid (I zip tied mine) it helps mitigate, yet not eliminate the noise. My next call is to Enfig.
Now, the switch. To switch between the CD and other inputs, here is my algorithm. Turn off car, flip switch, get out of car, lock car, get out of key fob range, go shopping, have coffee, return - voila, you have your other input. Whew!
Greg


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Ask Enfig if they made a change from the X3 that I have as I have no hiss and the unit is great. If they made a change tell em to undo it.


_Modified by GripperDon at 10:13 AM 2-27-2007_


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*

Dave,
Sorry to get the bad news, please let Dension know that many of us were hoping for good news, hence were going to buy the unit ourselves.
regards
Neil


----------



## delalakija (Feb 1, 2007)

I was really looking forward to reading of Dave's success with the Dension unit but background hiss really is unnaceptable. 
So, what other options are there that will allow us to integrate the ipod? Ive read about an adaptor by Neo called the iPod Audi Neo ProLink PODAUDV1 that will give you steering wheel controls (but makes you lose the cd changer).
Is there anything else out there that will give us ipod integration?
So far, I know of DICE, Dension, PIE, and the VW ipod adapter by VW.
I'm getting kinda anxious about getting one of these kits installed as I'm getting tired of switching out cds all the time (man, i miss my mercedes clk. had steering wheel controls and well as song info on the dashboard).
Cheers,
Del

PS I'm posting this here on the phaeton forum as there is no activity on the Bentley forum and I'm assuming the equipment is the same on both vehicles


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (delalakija)*

Hi Del:
Just a short note to say "welcome", we're all happy to have you here on the forum. There are a fair number of electrical similarities between your car and ours, so hopefully the information we have collected over the years will be helpful to you.
I have not participated in this particular topic (I'm not too knowledgeable about aftermarket audio retrofits), but I know that the rest of the gang has quite a bit of expertise in this area.
Michael


----------



## uberanalyst (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (delalakija)*

Continuing the discussion of the Dension unit, I've decided to return it for a refund. While it was possible to overcome the poor connector of the iPod cable to the main unit (by using a wire tie to hold the cable), I was never able to eliminate the "motorboating" noise. The Phaeton's stereo sounded awesome on loud music passages, but you could hear the annoying noise through the system on quiet songs and in-between songs with the volume only partially turned up.
It seems that Greg's unit suffers from the same problems.
The guy I spoke with at Enfig said that many of the different iPod adapters are "flakey" and that the Dension unit was actually one of the best. Unfortunately it's the only one that would have let me keep the CD changer in use along with an iPod.
Time to figure out a "plan B."
- Dave


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (uberanalyst)*

Dension Audio Systems, Ltd. and Dension USA, Inc. have terminated
their relationship, whereby Dension USA distributed Dension Audio
Systems products in North America. Effective immediately,
Dension USA is no longer selling, servicing or supporting
Dension Audio Systems products.
For support regarding products purchased from Dension USA. Inc., please
contact the product's respective manufacturer.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (gwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gwatts* »_returned my PIE to Enfig due to background hiss

I'm very sensitive indeed to hiss and other audio (unwanted) noise and can honestly say I had no audible hiss at anything upto normal (loud) listening volume, with my PIE X3.
The only downside I noticed at first was slight bleedthrough from other input channels. However, as soon as I literally plugged the other input device into the switch box via "RCA" (I think thats what they're called in the US), the bleedthrough instantly cut-out and I was left with beautiful silence until hitting the play key from the input device.
My unit was purchased from Enfig only 2-3 months ago, so should have been a newer model.


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

My X3 was always perfect.


----------



## gwatts (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (GripperDon)*

I spoke with the Enfig guys a couple of months ago about this problem. Seems they are finding with some cars there is this hiss problem, others not. They think it is a grounding issue and have offered to try a "fix."
If I get the chance to swing by their shop in Ft Lee, NJ, I am going to give it a go. They are only 90 minutes from me, but haven't had the chance yet. 
Once I do this, I will let the group know if it works.


----------



## V10NRB (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (gwatts)*

Hi,
This would be good news, we all want the best ipod connection and one day we shall get it..
cheers
Neil


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (V10NRB)*

I bet this has no interference after it been installed.
http://www.broughtonscollectio...d=770
i-pod Integration Kit £410.00
The i-pod integration kit, developed specifically for the Bentley Continental Series, allows music stored on a personal iPod to be transmitted via the vehicle’s audio system. Compatible with all devices with docking connectors, the kit includes an infotainment interface, connection lead, holder and additional USB input. The player is linked directly to the sound system using the specific connection lead discreetly located in the glove compartment. The interface, connected directly into the existing audio system offers track selection and volume level, via the infotainment unit or steering wheel mounted controls. Competitor research has shown that the Bentley integration kit offers a superior solution to other aftermarket products – in addition to allowing a passenger to listen to their iPod play list, the kit also enables other devices to be linked into the sound system: • The USB input allows the use of any musical device with a USB port, again with integrated control via the infotainment unit. • When attached to the 3.5 mm jack plug, any non-USB player can also be linked (via the headphone socket), and sound projected via the vehicle’s sound system. Please note however, the player will have to be controlled manually when using this connection. The leather holder (secured to the CD player / navigation unit) has been designed to house and protect the player. Manufactured from leather and high-quality fleece-lined Schoeller material. Please note, the infotainment unit and driver information screens can only display track numbers 1 – 99 and not names. This does not affect functionality and the system will still transmit the full play list. PRICE INCLUDES VAT AND


----------



## PhirstVW (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (gwatts)*

Looks like enfig has a Bluetooth Adapter that connects to the 300 and 500 model. Will the work for the Phaeton?
Jim


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (PhirstVW)*

Does anyone have a definitive solution for a 2008 Phaeton? I emailed Dension and they said they had nothing compatible.
Has anyone fitted the Touareg standard VW connector into a modern Phaeton and working fine?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (TSAY)*

Does anyone have a success story for iPod/iPhone connectivity? I've been looking and looking for a good way to integrate an iPod, but all of the info on enfig, dension, etc seems to conflict. What should I buy?


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

just got the dice i-vw-t/5v in the mail. i'll install it today, and let you know.
based on my research, this is the best option
purchased from enfig w/ the coupon code


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (phaetonenvy)*

more info on this? never heard of this item.
OK did some research and it looks really good and you can keep the cd changer, etc.
Here's a link:








Please post after you do this with your thoughs after using it. This looks like something I'll do too if there's no problems.










_Modified by Reflect at 5:47 PM 2-9-2009_


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (zenmoused)*

Yes, please do share your thoughts after install.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (phaetonenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaetonenvy* »_just got the dice i-vw-t/5v in the mail. i'll install it today, and let you know.
based on my research, this is the best option
purchased from enfig w/ the coupon code

I sure hope you have success with this item. I called Chris at Enfig last week about this very issue, and I thought he said that I would need to eliminate my CD changer, because there had been some sort of problems with the previous wiring harness that allowed the retention of the CD changer







Perhaps you might want to call him to confirm before you do the installation. 
Please let us know how it goes! Also, could you share with us what the coupon code is in case all goes well and others here order the item? Thanks!


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

I spoke with the guy that does most my work and he told me it will work fine but I will lose the Cd changer. He also said its a plug and play after that and If i wanted to use the cd changer I just need to unplug the new unit and plug to cd changer but thats not something you can do on your way to work. 
Im thinkin of adding it for $140 to buy and 60$ to install or I can do myself for free.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

UPDATE - Nevermind, I saw Michael mention VW 3316 Radio Removal tools in a post from 2005 and just ordered a set on ebay for $5 bucks.
Can someone point to some directions on how to remove the cd player? I have looked everywhere, and the only description I can find is that it is "hard".
Thanks!


_Modified by mhoepfin at 2:54 PM 2-13-2009_


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

i installed the dice myself (3 mins) w/ the ipod in the glove box. i plan to install it in the center console this weekend. it's not ideal -- but is great. i scroll though songs, albums, artists w/ the cd changer controls.
i lost the cd changer -- but i much prefer having the ipod. Also, i am adding the motorola dc800 through the aux input. that will enable me to stream music from my phone via bluetooth.
i am also considering adding gear4's blueye. it will essentially do what the parrot does, and enable me to talk hands free for about $50.
http://www.slashgear.com/ifa-2...17107/


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Would someone mind taking a few pictures of the infotainment unit screen while controlling the Ipod. I am interested in exactly what is displayed...


----------



## phaetonenvy (Jun 2, 2006)

i can take a photo -- but it just shows cd 1 track 1 (or 2, 3, 4 etc).
if you are on disc 1: up a track changes song, down a track changes song (back)
if you are on disc 3: up a track changes artist, down a track changes artist (back)
w/ disc 2 -- i think that it does the same with playlists
w disc 5 it does the same with albums
no text displayed on infotainment unit -- the only person who has found a solution for that installed the gnet unit to display video on the screen


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (phaetonenvy)*

can you still control the iPod while it's plugged? Instead of the nav screen?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmm... Yes, this is not ideal. Personally, I'd use this more for the aux input than the Ipod control (I have a Slacker G2 as my MP3 player anyway).
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Good info. I'm going to buy the same Dice unit, as I just want steering wheel button functionality. The search function is messing up- anyone have that enfig coupon code? Many thanks!


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

Coupon code 'DICE' seems to get you $25 off (I haven't actually ordered via the code, and the order says expires 2/31/09 ???)


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (paddyh)*

Which DICE item are we talking about here? I visited the site 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html, and found a few items, can seem to determine which is compatible. Any help would be greatly appriecated.

BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A
or
Dice Electronics i-VW-T/5V
or
Dice Electronics i-Audi-R/5V


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaetonenvy* »_just got the dice i-vw-t/5v in the mail. i'll install it today, and let you know.
based on my research, this is the best option
purchased from enfig w/ the coupon code

Not trying to be a jerk, but your answer was about 5 posts up. Reading is fundamental


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (zenmoused)*

+1


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (paddyh)*

*"Phaeton Rookie here"*







I SHOULD HAVE HAD A V8!
*Thanks for the quick responses; order placed for the DICE interface.*


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (phaetonenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaetonenvy* »_ ...i plan to install it in the center console this weekend...


Since you can control the Ipod from the steering wheel and "infotainment" screen, why wouldn't you just leave the Ipod in the glove compartment?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I just ordered this too. DICE coupon code worked and free shipping. Hard to beat $115 for an easy to install solution like this.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

The actual "Dice" site seems to indicate that their product works well with most, but not all Apple players such as certain generation(s) of the Nano, and Touch, as well as Ipod, and Iphone. So, what Apple units are you guys using, and has anyone encountered an incompatability issue?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

I ordered mine too. $119 its real good deal.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Just got my DICE and it did take about one minute to install (remember to get the radio removal tools to get the CD changer out).
The DICE unit does replace the changer, but the hole the changer was in makes a nice spot for the dice unit and Ipod.
Once you get used to the controls it makes sense, although if you had 10,000 songs on your Ipod it would be a pain to control since you don't see any text on the Infotainment unit, only the same things you see when you play a CD.
I've got a 2nd gen Ipod Nano and it's working fine. Haven't tried the Aux port yet.
Overall, for $114 it's a great buy, esp considering you would spend half that on a decent FM transmitter.
Maybe an Ipod remote with a screen would be a good buy..?


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Have any of you noticed a difference in the quality of the sound from the Ipod versus the CD changer? Even with a high bit rate recording in .mp3 or .wma, I'm concerned that if I swap out the CD changer for the Ipod that the fidelity of the music might suffer. Comments?


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

Sound quality has been the same for me. It does freeze whenever I use the steering wheel controls, which is crappy.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Sound quality does seem just as good as the CD changer.
It is rather frustrating changing songs and such from the stereo controls. I am going to probably get a longer Ipod cable and run it out of the glovebox so I can see whats playing and control it that way.
I still say you can't beat it for $114.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I've just ordered this:
http://www.cablejive.com/unive....html
Will run the Ipod cable from the glove box and then use the USB power for my Slacker G2. Also thinking this would be perfect for running a bluetooth stereo gateway in the glovebox powered by the USB port and streaming music from my phone.
Will report back once I get it.
Mike


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Ok, I am on a spending spree this morning...
Got this for the glovebox to go with the cablejive adapter. A bluetooth stereo gateway that is USB powered. Will report back on how things sound. Hoping for a somewhat high quality connection and no wires.
http://www.amazon.com/BlackBer...r=8-1


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I'm a little excited about the DICE, can you tell?








This really is a must do mod that anyone can do as long as you have the radio removal tools. Another plus is the DICE unit provides switched power to the Ipod, so you don't have to worry about running additional power.
Anyway, decided to take the extension cable that was included and run the DICE unit under the passenger seat instead of leaving it in the glove box. This way I can easily control my Ipod or Slacker player. This took about 5 minutes to do. It's easier to control the Ipod itself rather than through the Infotainment system. Here's some pictures.
A look in the glove box. Notice the changer is removed and now there is just a cable. It is running out of the left side of the glove box, could not find a way to easily fish it out the bottom without removing the door, so this works as well for me.








Here's a view on my hands and knees under the glove box. You can barely see the cable here, although you would never see this unless you were on you hands and knees. I was able to easily push it under the trim and run it to the front passenger seat.








The cable for the Ipod, I can easily push this between passenger seat and console to hide it.








View from the back seat, one in normal position where you can't see anything, the other with the seat all the way up (never in this position, come on, it's a huge phaeton) where you can see the box and some excess cable.
I could spend a few minutes cleaning this up, putting the excess cable in the glove box rather than the floor, securing the box better, etc. but I am going to run like this for a while.



















_Modified by mhoepfin at 4:00 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I also did this mod in a couple of mnutes without removal tools. Anything flat and metal is enough, screwdriver or metal folder files etc. Was real simple and I set it up so I can control from the iPod itself. I made many playlist for simple use with steering controls. Mines does not freeze however.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

I am highly encouraged by what I am reading. Can anyone confirm that they are using an iPhone 3G with this DICE unit? I would love to use this setup since I will also be able to integrate my MT Commander XM radio via the AUX input (inseatd of the FM Modulation) & select the audio source via the "disc 5" input selection feature (Track 1=IPOD & Track 2=AUX). 
I also just purchased the IHF1000 today & this will give me voice command bluetooth capability. Together, these mods will bring everything in the car to today's standards...just not as perfectly integrated as a new car.
Thanks,
George


_Modified by oldham4 at 7:08 AM 3-1-2009_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure about the iPhone, the website is http://www.diceelectronics.com. It lists the Touch but I'm not sure. It probably will work from the device.
Definitely for the aux in would work. Also, not sure if the iPhone is AD2P bluetooth, but something like the bluetooth stereo gateway might work without wires.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Unfortunately, the iPhone does not have A2DP with which to stream music. I had originally intended on installing a Parrot Bluetooth Kit that would have facilitated this. However, I instead chose to get the IHF1000 for handsfree phone use. 
It hope to install this with the OnStar integgrated buttons within the next 7-10 days. I will also do the same with the DICE kit, but I just want to speak with Christian at Enfig before buying it in the event that it will not be compatible with the iPhone 3G.


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (oldham4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldham4* »_Can anyone confirm that they are using an iPhone 3G with this DICE unit? 
_Modified by oldham4 at 7:08 AM 3-1-2009_

I have so far tested my iPod Video and my iPhone 3G, and the iPhone surprisingly works WAY better than the iPod. The speed is much better, and I haven't had freeze on me yet.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (oldham4)*

I have Iphone3G and it works fine. it charges my iphone so its great even if u dont want to hear music. now i dont need that extra charger i had laying around looking not so good.
You can make playlist or onthego playlist for easier use with steering controls. you can also control fom your phone with the right settings.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Sold!!! I will order the kit tomorrow. Thanks Reflect for confirming that it works with the iPhone 3G.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (oldham4)*

make sure to use the DICE code to save $25.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Got a chance to crank it up this morning on the way to work (no wife or kids in the car), and I can confirm the sound quality is definitely as good or better than CD. No hiss or interference...


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I also had some quiet time finally with the phaeton. I been driving my passat lately since my wife needs the tank in the snow more than i do.
I have to say the sound quality its much better than cd. the ipod with the sound check and better quality music bitrate and of course a real equalizer makes the music sound superb.
I listen to LOUD music, Rap,Rock,RnB,Reggae etc and its all a lot of bass with the phaeton sucks ass lets be real. As I said many times my Dynaudio in the new passat its much better than the 270 w in pheaton.
*I found out the reason its not the speakers but my aftermarket pioneer D3 nav system i installed, thats when the sound became much better.
Well I found same thing after adding ipod it made sound and even high bass songs to be more controlled and not distort sound or rattle as much.*
So pretty much if you want to hear what your premium audio its all about you need this mod. and for $120 shipped its a cheap thrill LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

This looks like a great quick-and-easy mod. For those of you with iPhone 3G's, some questions:
1. What happens when a call comes in while you're listening to music? Does the phone audio come through the car speakers? 
2. If you're paired with a bluetooth headset, when a call comes in, does it switch over automatically? And when the call ends, does the song resume?
3. Do other phone audio events (text message, email alerts, reminders, etc...) come through the car speakers?
4. If a tree falls in the forest but there's nobody there to hear it, does it make a sound?
I can probably live without an answer to the last one...


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Reflect)*

This is slightly OT. How do you get high quality sound out of an IPOD?
I'm an IPOD newbie, and it sounds OK with really simple music, or relatively simple stuff that is already in MP3 format, but it sounds terrible with dense, richly textured music, that is ripped from a CD. The CDs sound fine in their native format but the IPOD has no fidelity, and adjusting the EQ doesn't seem to do anything. 
The CD/DVD player is a Sony. I use Easy Media Creator 10 Suite, and set the rate to the highest MP3 setting. The IPOD is an 8 gigabyte nano. The ear buds are high quality Shures. 
Jim


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Ok, I am on a spending spree this morning...
Got this for the glovebox to go with the cablejive adapter. A bluetooth stereo gateway that is USB powered. Will report back on how things sound. Hoping for a somewhat high quality connection and no wires.
http://www.amazon.com/BlackBer...r=8-1 

This came in yesterday but there is some gain when connected through the aux jack on the DICE unit. It easily paired with my phone and I was able to play music, but the hummm was out of control. I think it's because I'm using power from the center console outlet.
I am going to wait until my cablejive adaptor http://www.cablejive.com/unive....html comes in and try it through that, since it will be powered then by the Ipod cable from the DICE unit, which exhibits zero gain with the Ipod today.
Will report back then... 


_Modified by mhoepfin at 9:19 AM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Jim_CT)*

I found that 192 or 128 its the best when making your mp3 from cd's. Cd are 128 (cd quality) so trying to make a higher bit will mess thing up a lil.
If you are downloading the same applies, 192 its the best. the higher it gets complicated lets just say.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jim_CT* »_This is slightly OT. How do you get high quality sound out of an IPOD?
I'm an IPOD newbie, and it sounds OK with really simple music, or relatively simple stuff that is already in MP3 format, but it sounds terrible with dense, richly textured music, that is ripped from a CD. The CDs sound fine in their native format but the IPOD has no fidelity, and adjusting the EQ doesn't seem to do anything. 
The CD/DVD player is a Sony. *I use Easy Media Creator 10 Suite, and set the rate to the highest MP3 setting.* The IPOD is an 8 gigabyte nano. The ear buds are high quality Shures. 
Jim


Ths is also your other problem, dont set it to max setting just 128 or 192 max. and get Nero 9 or a equal high quality software, easy media its not great.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (HunterST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HunterST* »_This looks like a great quick-and-easy mod. For those of you with iPhone 3G's, some questions:
1. What happens when a call comes in while you're listening to music? Does the phone audio come through the car speakers? *NO. its pauses the music so you can pick up the call but no audio tru speakers. i personaly put in speaker and talk that way hands free. the iphone mic its great so you can talk normally and have the phone in the cupholder and sound fine.*
2. If you're paired with a bluetooth headset, when a call comes in, does it switch over automatically? And when the call ends, does the song resume?
*Music does resume as soon as call its over and right were you left off and same volume. I however dont use bluetooth, just speaker and its handsfree, not ideal if you have passengers though.*
3. Do other phone audio events (text message, email alerts, reminders, etc...) come through the car speakers? 
*There's a setting to do this happen but no voice will come thru just the phone sounds, ring etc. but on the setting i have it doesnt. because i control my ipod with car steering and iphone itself. so im able to pick up and use phone while playing music. 
There's a setting that makes your phone just be used with car buttons and your phone displays a accesory mode and no buttons on phone works. in this mode the calls and sounds all come tru the speakers.*
4. If a tree falls in the forest but there's nobody there to hear it, does it make a sound?
*It does but this will never be proved. so with no evidence it never happened, like the innocent until proven guilty.







so thats a no until mythbuster prove it wrong







haha*
I can probably live without an answer to the last one...


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_
This came in yesterday but there is some gain when connected through the aux jack on the DICE unit. It easily paired with my phone and I was able to play music, but the hummm was out of control. I think it's because I'm using power from the center console outlet.
I am going to wait until my cablejive adaptor http://www.cablejive.com/unive....html comes in and try it through that, since it will be powered then by the Ipod cable from the DICE unit, which exhibits zero gain with the Ipod today.
Will report back then... 
_Modified by mhoepfin at 9:19 AM 3-4-2009_


I'm very anxious to hear how this works out for you. If it succeeds, will it mean that although you will have the Dice unit installed, that you won't necessarily need to have an Ipod connected to it? If so, and if you are able to stream your music via Bluetooth at a high quality level, and without hum, then that sounds ideal for my purposes. I have all my music stored on my Blackberry (which lives in my cupholder when I'm driving) and that would be really convenient.
However, if you don't succeed, then I guess I will buy the Dice unit and purchase an Ipod. My question is whether to buy a Nano or an Ipod. I think I read that the Dice unit is compatible with either. I can't imagine ever needing more than 8GB storage, so that is not an issue for me. Any advice anyone?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_

I'm very anxious to hear how this works out for you. If it succeeds, will it mean that although you will have the Dice unit installed, that you won't necessarily need to have an Ipod connected to it? If so, and if you are able to stream your music via Bluetooth at a high quality level, and without hum, then that sounds ideal for my purposes. I have all my music stored on my Blackberry (which lives in my cupholder when I'm driving) and that would be really convenient.
However, if you don't succeed, then I guess I will buy the Dice unit and purchase an Ipod. My question is whether to buy a Nano or an Ipod. I think I read that the Dice unit is compatible with either. I can't imagine ever needing more than 8GB storage, so that is not an issue for me. Any advice anyone?


I should get the cablejive adaptor today, so I am looking forward to trying it out. You are correct in your assumption, since the adaptor provides both things the bluetooth stereo gateway need, USB power and an AUX port (although the AUX port is already available on the DICE unit, this would just give me another).
Right now I have a Nano hooked up which is a nice size. I have it laying flat between the center console and the cupholders and it's out of the way and still easy to navigate.
The bluetooth stereo gateway would be the holy grail, as I could keep it all in the glovebox and play music from my phone. I'm guessing sound quality will not be as good as a wired connection from the Ipod since the bluetooth transmission has some compression.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

You better of buying an ipod with 20gb+ instead of nano. you never know what kind of music or videos etc you will add to it and price it about the same.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

I received the DICE kit on Friday & installed it yesterday. WOW! How nice is this? I have been fighting to keep my FM Modulator tuned to a clear frequency, but now that's a thing of the past!
At first I did not set the dip switches correctly, but then I changed them and unplugged the unit for a minute to reset it. Now, I can control the iPhone via the steerring wheel or the iPhone itself. All I need now is to find a good bracket mount (and an appropriate location) so I can simply reach over & touch the screen rather than needing to hold it.
--George


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_Cd are 128 (cd quality) so trying to make a higher bit will mess thing up a lil.

I have to respectfully disagree with this assessment. Uncompressed CD audio as stored on a compact disc has a bit rate of 1,411.2 kbit/s (kbs). This is not equivalent to 128kbs. 
MP3 encoders use a lossy compression algorithm that is designed to greatly reduce the amount of data required to represent the original audio recording and still sound like a faithful reproduction. That being said, there is an inverse relationship between bit rate and audio quality. As bit rate decreases, the loss of fidelity increases. For example, when music with randomness and sharp attacks is encoded at a lower bit rate, artifacts such as ringing or pre-echo are usually heard due to "compression artifacts." A sample of applause compressed with a relatively low bit rate provides a good example of compression artifacts. This can be heard at 128kbs.

_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_ If you are downloading the same applies, 192 its the best. the higher it gets complicated lets just say.

I agree somewhat with this statement in that 192kbs is better. But, a Google search demonstrates that 256kbs is generally accepted to be the bit rate where the discernable difference in audio quality between a CD & the MP3 file disappears. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_ This is also your other problem, dont set it to max setting just 128 or 192 max. and get Nero 9 or a equal high quality software, easy media its not great.

I completely agree here. The rate limiting factor to good sound quality reproduction lies not in the MP3 player, but the MP3 encoder. This is because there are many different MP3 encoders available, each producing files of differing quality based on the algorithms they use. The MP3 standard allows quite a bit of freedom with encoding algorithms. Therefore different encoders may feature quite different quality, even with identical bit rates. _Decoding, on the other hand, is carefully defined by the ISO/IEC standard document (ISO/IEC 11172-3), and all MP3 players must adhere to this standard._
If given a choice of encoders within your ripping program, choose LAME and select at least 192kbs (or 256kbs to get an indiscernible copy of your CD). If you are concerned about disk space, select a variable bit rate (VBR) rather than a constant bit rate (CBR). This will give you good sound quality, but it will save disk space by reducing the bitrate in areas of the song where there is silence or the content is not too complex.
If your ripping software does not have such flexibility, I have personally found that both iTunes & Windows Media Player rip CDs well. They are configurable, and while you cannot select LAME as the encoder, they do provide the option of VBR versus CBR. I chose to rip my entire CD collection at the 320kbs CBR "lossless" audio rate. My reasoning was that I can always down-sample if I need to conserve disk space.
Happy ripping & happy listening!


_Modified by oldham4 at 9:08 AM 3-8-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (oldham4)*

great explanation. I was talkng about personal experience and I never looked on google but you seem to know all the cienfufics behind it, LOL. Thanks
I also needs to say that you can hear the calls and phone sounds on the iphone try car speakers, same with movies or videos on YouTube etc or websites.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Well an update..
I got the cablejive cable and unfortunately I can't seem to get it to work correctly. The ipod adaptor will not give it power on startup. Also, it will not have music play through the adaptor. Hmm. I am going to check to see if changing the dip switches on the DICE unit make a difference. If I plug the Ipod in and then unplug it and plug in the cablejive adaptor it will work and give power to the USB port. The DICE unit must be smarter than I think and must try to detect the Ipod and do some handshake before providing power.
Anyway, I could get decent enough sound from the bluetooth stereo gateway to make it worthwhile. There was a small amount of noise when the music is paused though. Direct Ipod connection is king though, sounding better than even the CD changer. Controlling the Ipod through the infotainment unit is more than frustrating though, so I have the cable run from the glovebox and have it laying on the center console.
Still searching for the nirvana solution of no cables...


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_... Controlling the Ipod through the infotainment unit is more than frustrating though, so I have the cable run from the glovebox and have it laying on the center console.
Still searching for the nirvana solution of no cables...


Hi Mike,
Sorry to hear the cablejive isn't cooperating, since that did sound like the ideal setup. 
As for your comment about the frustrating control of the the Ipod through the infotainment center, could you please elaborate a bit? Are you referring to the fact that the song names are not displayed (same as the old CD changer), or is there another issue about which we should be aware? 
I have read with the Dice setup, that depending on which "disc" number you select, it determines whether you are scrolling throught the next song, next playlist, etc. from the steering wheel controls. Is that correct, and if so is it a worthwhile feature?
I am planning to do the Dice mod soon, but I expect to leave the Ipod (or Nano) in the glovebox and just learn to enjoy being surprised by the next song or playlist, just as I do now with the CD changer.








Thanks,
Ron


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (remrem)*

Hi Ron,
It does work as you describe (and as described in the manual, which by the way is downloadable from http://www.diceelectronics.com. You can change either song, artist or album from the infotainment system.
Maybe I haven't given blindly searching using the infotainment system enough time to get used to it








I am 50/50 on this, where half the time I don't care what song comes next and the other half I want to play a specific song or album. In that situation it is easier to just use the Ipod itself. There's plenty of room next to the shifter just to lay the Ipod flat. I've got one of those gummi covers on it so it doesn't slide around.
The supplied Ipod cable that comes with the DICE unit is long enough to hang out of the side of the glovebox if you want to control things from the Ipod. That way you can either leave it hidden or take it out to control it. That may be the way I go for now.
I am going to continue looking for a better Bluetooth option, but in the meantime, I love the DICE unit because the sound is sooooo good it's a great compliment to the Phaeton's stereo.
As I've said before, it's a simple upgrade that is well worth it if you have any MP3 player, since there's also an aux jack.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree sound is superb. I have not used the aux port yet, which Setting you use for it? Up up down down? I have it for iPod and I think it's down down up up.
Thanks


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_ ...As I've said before, it's a simple upgrade that is well worth it if you have any MP3 player, since there's also an aux jack.


Thanks Mike,
I didn't realize that. Since I do already own an mp3 player (it's a Creative, not an Apple) then the aux jack might save me from going out to buy an Apple product. However, should I assume that with a setup like that I wouldn't have any control *whatsoever* from the steering wheel or infotainment center? If that's the case, then I'll spring for the Apple. 
Ron


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Correct, only the Ipod will give you the steering wheel controls.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Here is a picture of my I-Pod interface setup on my vehicle, I use an I-Touch, very easy to control the tracks from the center console position. Hope you enjoy the pictures!
*Pictured is a http://www.kuda.de phone base, a general purpose phone mount, a Valentine 1 Radar Detector remote, the interface cable, and the I-Touch*








*I-Pod Cable is tucked neatly and is hard wired to the CD Changer electronically switch 12V power.*








*I found a blank DIN cover for a finished appearance, could also install auxillery gauges if desired*








*Overall view of the interior, too bad the Kuda phone base only comes in Black*


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice setup, Rog!


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*

Rog,
Nicely done! Where did you find the DIN faceplate cover that you have pictured here? Also, since you have the KUDA mount in your car, how much does this encroach on the passenger's leg room? I have been thinking of doing the same with my setup.
While you have an iPod Touch and not an an iPhone, you may be able to use a bluetooth interface for your stand alone phone. Let me know if you want help with that mod.
Lastly, what are the floor mats that you have in the front seats? They are sharp & I would like to protect the Original mats as much as possible.
Thanks, 
George


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (oldham4)*

George and all,
Thanks for the comments, I am obiviously very excited about this car, I just returned from Germany, where I toured the Dresden VW Phaton Factory. While at the factory and in Germany I picked up a few items for the Phaeton. I will share those in other posts here on VW Vortex. 

_Quote, originally posted by *oldham4* »_
Where did you find the DIN faceplate cover that you have pictured here?
 *I found this faceplate on TM Tuning:* http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/c...=1181

_Quote, originally posted by *oldham4* »_
how much does this encroach on the passenger's leg room?
 *The VW Phaeton Kuda phone base: If you have a big guy in the front, it will get bumped by the passenger left knee, but I feel it's not an issue, I have adjusted the seat a bit further backwards and lowered, there's plenty of room in a Phaeton







*

_Quote, originally posted by *oldham4* »_
what are the floor mats that you have in the front seats?
 *The Dresden Factory sold me these mats, they are the European OEM Rubber (Gummi) mats. The Long Wheel Base (LWB) Phaetons can really only use the front mats; the rear rubber mats are also available, but are made for Short Wheel Base (SWB) Phaetons.*
Here is another picture of my interior and a view of the Kuda Phone base and angle it provides the driver for I-Pod viewing.








*Enjoy!*


_Modified by Roger Moore at 5:01 AM 4-15-2009_


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

I have 2 questions for those folks that have installed the Dice unit....1) Did you have to take the battery cables off before you installed, as it suggests in the instructions? 2) After you removed the CD changer, does the Dice cable plug into the CD changer cable or does it get plugged directly into the back of the radio (ie. you have to remove the radio)? It'll make a difference whether I take this on myself or send it to the pros.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*

Hi Roger,
Thank you for posting pictures of your setup. It looks so nice; I’d like to replicate it if you don’t mind.
I already have a remote V-1 and an iPod touch, so I’m almost there. That Kuda setup looks really nice. Did you purchase the iPod holder through Kuda as well?
My current setup has XM radio through an X-3 switch which has several sets of RCA jacks for other devices. I didn’t loose the use of the CD player and can play an iPod, just not control it. I wonder if there is a way to incorporate both systems to get the best of both worlds? I must admit I’m not overly impressed with the sound quality of mine and my go with Dice just for the gain in SQ.
Also, I’ve always wanted to hardwire the Valentine… currently using the coiled cord and cigarette outlet. How did you get the telephone wires for the remote V-1 routed down the A-Pillar? 
I’m just now getting into the whole iPod thing and this thread is a great resource. 
Thanks Everyone!


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*

Mike,
For me :
1. No to battery - I had the ignition off and there was no perceptable power to the central unit
2. Take cable from back of CD changer and plug into DICE pigtail that plugs into DICE box. Take iPod cable and plug min-DIN into DICE and ipod connector to botton of ipod.
Job Done (unless you then go into the previous KUDA discussions)
Patrick


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Ricky,
Can you tell me how the dip switches on your DICE unit are configured. I plug in my iPhone, and get a 'this accessory is not supported by the iphone' type of message on the phone, and the iphone won't play through the DICE.
Patrick


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (paddyh)*

Patrick,
I think I've seen this discussed on other forums and you need to update your Ipod cable for the dice unit.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (paddyh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paddyh* »_Mike,
For me :
1. No to battery - I had the ignition off and there was no perceptable power to the central unit
2. Take cable from back of CD changer and plug into DICE pigtail that plugs into DICE box. Take iPod cable and plug min-DIN into DICE and ipod connector to botton of ipod.
Job Done (unless you then go into the previous KUDA discussions)
Patrick

The dice installation takes less than 3 minutes if you have the radio removal keys. Order those from Enfig when you order the Dice unit and you are set.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Auzivision,
Thanks, this is what VW Vortex does best, sharing ideas.

_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_
I already have a remote V-1 and an iPod touch, so I’m almost there. That Kuda setup looks really nice. Did you purchase the iPod holder through Kuda as well?

*Yes I did buy this particular I-Pod mount from the Kuda distributor, it's made in Germany and seems to be of a higher quality than my original, I opt'd not to buy the DICE mount as I have a few devices that I might like to mount other than the I-Touch (such as my VAD PDA or my Blackberry)*

_Quote, originally posted by *Auzivision* »_I’ve always wanted to hardwire the Valentine… currently using the coiled cord and cigarette outlet. How did you get the telephone wires for the remote V-1 routed down the A-Pillar?

*I bought a long black phone cord, routed it around the dash, tucked it using a trim tool, then brought it into the glovebox area, which is where I also grabbed my 12V electronically switched power; I am using the same power that was for the CD changer. Using a multimeter, determined which power wire was switched, then used a small press-in style tap connection, I also grabbed my ground there too*
I have a Beige Leather Kuda phonebase ordered, the company is making this per my request and once it arrives I will be switching it for the black model, when that happens, I will be sur to snap off some pictures so I can post, folks will be better able to see how I installed this
*Here is how my V1 looks on the front window*


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*

Hi Roger, 
I really like the beige idea. What distributor are you working through… KudaUSA? 
I’m still getting to know the iPod and haven’t played any music with it yet. With the setup you have, do you think it’s easy enough to access songs/albums/playlists directly on the touch?
Please do share more pictures.
Thanks,
Kurt


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (paddyh)*

Patrick,
Car switch 1 off and 2 off also. Then iPod switch 1on 2on. Mines also said not compartible but that just means fully. I do everything I have to in mine works fine and I can control from steering or iPod itself. Calls and messages coke tru speakers but only until you pick up. I believe if you update cable calls with come tru speakers even when in conversation. I'm not sure tho 


_Modified by Reflect at 9:55 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roger Moore* »_*Here is how my V1 looks on the front window*


You might want to consider mounting the V1 between the mirror and the headliner. It just fits. I had it hardwired there. It's much more inconspicuous and is virtually invisible from outside the car. I would also think that the higher mounting would add forward range and give it an unblocked view rearward for the rear antenna. Anyway, it works for me!
Steven


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (Reflect)*

1. Can someone show a picture of the CD player removal. Everyone continues to mention the tools needed to remove the CD player. But I can't recall see where these tools need to be inserted on the CD player to remove it. 
2. Ricky, what do you mean by:
"Calls and messages coke tru speakers but only until you pick up. I believe if you update cable calls with come tru speakers even when in conversation. I'm not sure tho"
That part was a little confusing.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roger Moore* »_
I have a Beige Leather Kuda phonebase ordered, the company is making this per my request and once it arrives I will be switching it for the black model, when that happens, I will be sur to snap off some pictures so I can post, folks will be better able to see how I installed this



Hi Roger,

Did you ever get the Beige Kuda base? I emailed the company, but never heard back from them. Now that I finally have my iPod working in the Phaeton, I'm really looking forward to this install.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BTW, I take back any comments I’ve make about the audio system not being capable. All it really needs is a good clean strong signal and OMG… it rocks!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Never mind, I found it. 
They've added beige to thier website as an option. Mind should be here by Monday!








http://www.kudausa.com/kuda_mo....html


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Just installed mine*

It's just a tad lighter than the sonnen beige, but very close. I have the Dice unit and drilled a hole to thread the cable through the front.
Hope these pics work:


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Just installed mine (tynee)*

It does seem to look even lighter in the photos, i noticed, but the shade is very close to actual. It's a nice quality leather too, I was pretty impressed. I think anyone besides a Phaeton owner would assume it is a factory part, and I am pretty anal (I think a lot of us are here). 
The I-pod 2nd gen touch works great with the Dice connector too, steering wheel controls work as well. It also has a video out slot for possible connection to the big display screen (hopefully). Love this set up!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Just installed mine (tynee)*

I just installed mine and agree with you. While the beige color isn’t an exact match, but it’s pretty darn close. Not sure why it looks so different in your picture… maybe it was cased by a flash. 
Which iPod cradle are you using? Is that part of the DICE system? I originally planned on using my 2G iPod touch, but just picked up 3G iPhone last week. It might not be compatible with my DLO cradle and now I’m shopping for alternatives before I mount anything permanently.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Just installed mine (Auzivision)*

It's the dice unit. It came with the Kuda unit since Enfig was out of stock. It comes with adapters for many I-pods, the one on there now says "I-phone" on the back, and it holds my 32gig 2nd gen I-pod touch very snugly. I like it because the cord goes straight out the back into the Kuda piece, not dangling below. However, it didn't come with mounting hardware, had to pick up nuts and bolts for $3 at home depot.
The interface works well, great sound, I would recommend it.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: Just installed mine (tynee)*

Hi Michael,
Could it be possible to save this thread into the FAQ please ?
I'm going to order a DICE unit, and had a hard time finding the thread.
Thanks,
P.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

Agreed it's a great thread.


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (Roger Moore)*

Are you using iPod Touch First or Second generation ?, I've read in the DICE manual that some Firmwares in some iPods will have the capability to show text on the Car radio, any experience with that ?


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Just installed mine (tynee)*

Hi, I read you drilled a hole in the KUDA base, how you routed the cables out of the KUDA base after ?, is the KUDA base open on the rear ?, I've read at the KUDA web site the following regarding the KUDA base and the DICE docking station for iPod: 
"If this cradle is installed on a KUDA leather base all wires and additional electronics can be hidden inside the KUDA. You will love the result of such a professional installation."
Please could you explain how did you accomplish this ?, also the DICE docking station will work with iPod touch 1st generation or iPod Video 6th generation ?, thanks


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

If you set both iPod Configuration Switches to ON, meaning iPod Mode, I will have manual control of the iPod and I will be able to control the iPod from the Radio as well ?, currently I have it setup as the factory default, both OFF, meaning iPod is LOCKED and I can not control anything from the iPod, only CAR RADIO, thanks


----------



## brosen (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (Reflect)*

I just installed the DICE unit yesterday, it's not 100% reliable when you use the Radio or Steering Wheel, I had some issue when the iPod and the Radio where out of sync, I think you have to have the iPod outside to do the MACRO navigation (Playlist, Album, Artist, etc.) and with the radio you can perform the MICRO navigation, like volume up/down and skip to the next/previous song, I am 70% satisfied with the solution, and I say 70% mostly thanks to the great sound I get.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (brosen)*

Yeah, the sound is great. I use the ipod itself to do most of the controlling, so I haven't checked which functions work through the steering wheel and which don't. 
As far as installation, I have a 2nd gen i-pod touch, and I used a wood bit on a drill to drill into the face of the leather mount, and threaded the cable straight in that way. I like the Dice mount here because the cable aims straight back, not down. 
As far as problems, rarely the head unit doesn't recognize the i-pod, and I have to mess with the volume to get it to register, but overall I think it's worht it. It's nice and clean looking and sounds great, my biggest concerns.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (tynee)*

Hi,
I just intalled the DICE unit and have great difficulty switching between the I-Phone and auxiliary input (Disc 5 track 2, apparently).
In fact, I managed to do it ONCE only (the first time I tried) and then, went back to I-Phone, and could not select AUX input again...
I have all my switches on OFF.
Anyone switches from Aux to IPod/IPhone regularly ? (and if so, is there a trick that works well ?)
Thanks,
P.


----------



## julesuk (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (phaetonenvy)*

Hi there,
sorry to ask a besic question but do you need to remove the head-unit to connect the lead supplier with the Dice unit OR can you simply use the exisitng pre-installed changer lead to hook into the Dice kit once you remove the CD Changer from the glovebox
Thanks


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (julesuk)*

One only needs to tap into the connector behind the CD changer... no need to touch head unit.


----------



## Bob S. (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (V10NRB)*

I just installed the Dice unit in my 2004 V8. My purpose was to have quality audio playing through the excellent sound system in the car. That was definitely achieved. What is a bit disappointing is the controls. The car is tricked into thinking that the iPod is a CD changer so the information you get on your screen is "Track 1" , Disk 1 etc.
Also, as one of the other members remarked, the car controls are good only for "Next Track" etc. You really need to select albums, songs etc from your iPod, otherwise things get a bit quirky and out of sync. (kind of like the Phaeton in general).
Based on the research that has been done by other members, I went with the Dice unit. Its about $150 and installs in minutes. I didn't even use the "radio removal tools" I just stuffed a finger nail file into the slots in front of the CD changer (two required), released the CD changer, slid it out, disconnected it and reconnected it to the Dice unit.
All in all, I love it. Thanks to everybody for posting their experience

Bob


_Modified by Bob S. at 2:05 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## julesuk (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (TSAY)*

Hi Tim,
do you ever get a solution to your porblem?
I have the same challenge.
Cheers
Julian


----------



## julesuk (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (julesuk)*

Sorry, let me clarify my question to all.
I have bought the correct Dice kit, removed the Autochanger and discovered that the wiring harness connectors bears no resemblance to the feed from the head-unit which plugged into the CD.
Seems to me that the Dice solution discussed on this thread only works on older models. My car is a 2008 model.
Does anyone have another idea?
Julian


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (julesuk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *julesuk* »_Sorry, let me clarify my question to all.
I have bought the correct Dice kit, removed the Autochanger and discovered that the wiring harness connectors bears no resemblance to the feed from the head-unit which plugged into the CD.
Seems to me that the Dice solution discussed on this thread only works on older models. My car is a 2008 model.
Does anyone have another idea?
Julian

Hi Juiian,
Well, this is possible as you have a different head unit to most other Phaetons (and all NAR Phaetons). You have the unit with DVD based satnav (where as the older ones have CD based satnav) that only existed between 2007-2008, and it is entirely possible that there were other changes done as part of that upgrade. 
Do you have any pictures of your connector/assembly?
Regards,
Johan


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: (Reflect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflect* »_I found that 192 or 128 its the best when making your mp3 from cd's. Cd are 128 (cd quality) so trying to make a higher bit will mess thing up a lil.
If you are downloading the same applies, 192 its the best. the higher it gets complicated lets just say.
Ths is also your other problem, dont set it to max setting just 128 or 192 max. and get Nero 9 or a equal high quality software, easy media its not great.

Come on.. CD is 1411 kb/s uncompressed. MP3 is compressed, and the lowest bitrate for minimum sound quality impact varies with the music. I'd say 320 sound very close to the CD itself, and 192 is acceptable in the car. Just my two cents' worth.


----------



## Roger Moore (Feb 20, 2000)

*Re: (perfrej)*

Updated picture of my Kuda Phone base with iTouch and V1 remote


----------



## Tadasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi to all, maby anyone knows if there is a place in Europe where i can buy Dice Unit? Sending it from US doubles it's price. As well as this maby there better devices at the moment than dice for VW Phaeton?


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (PhirstVW)*

I have just seen reference to a Solisto unit in:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2227311 
I have posted questions there. Has anyone else had experience of this Solisto solution, from the website (http://www.solisto.de/en), it looks pretty clever, but I cannot work out how much control can take place from the Phaeton's own controls and screen and how much you need to control the audio output from whaever you connect. For example it says it connects a USB stick, which presumably would have to be controlled from the Phaeton's own control panel. 
PETER M 



_Modified by PeterMills at 3:07 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Tadasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Ragnar64 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (Bob S.)*

Bob,
Can you tell me how you "released the CD changer?" I took the metal from two file hangers and am able to insert them and it appears that they are doing the job, but not sure how to actually get the unit itself out. Is there somewhere to grasp it to pull it out?
Thanks for anyone's reply!


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (Ragnar64)*

Ragnar,
You might check out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2227311 
Marten has suggested the correct tool and some instructions. I think there is a detailed photographic description of the CD removal elsewhere, but so far it has not been tracked down.
PETER M


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (PeterMills)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeterMills* »_I have just seen reference to a Solisto unit in:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2227311 
I have posted questions there. Has anyone else had experience of this Solisto solution, from the website (http://www.solisto.de/en), it looks pretty clever, but I cannot work out how much control can take place from the Phaeton's own controls and screen and how much you need to control the audio output from whaever you connect. For example it says it connects a USB stick, which presumably would have to be controlled from the Phaeton's own control panel. 


Peter -
I looked through the Solisto website and I personally don't think it offers any greater control than the Dice unit. I read the manual and the way the controls are described are similar to the Dice. It wasn't quite clear but it actually seemed to say that you needed to make playlists for your songs that would be titled CD1, CD2 etc. and that then you could access those from the infotainment unit. But, it still doesn't show the song title or anything like that. I have the dice unit and its limited but it works so I was not interested in this. The only advantage I see is that it has a USB port. But, i have an iPhone so that's not of much use to me either. Just my thoughts, take them as you will.
Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (ruddyone)*

Nate,
I am sure you are right on all counts, I just happen to not be a Ipod person, so I like the aux in and usb stick function. Solisto have confirmed what you say, i.e. that you cannot enhance the read out, I will be posting their full explanation shortly.
PETER M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton - ipod connection to replace CD changer (PeterMills)*

I like the look of the Solisto but it lacks an SD card slot. I suppose they have to draw the line somewhere since there are god knows how many storage options available, but SD is pretty much standard now and would eliminate the issue of having a USB stick sticking out!


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Kuda base*

Anybody have trouble with the Kuda base not staying put? Mine keeps sliding out of where it should be, so I have to figure out how to permanently attach it. Anyone have to do this yet?


----------



## WayneNowland (Mar 10, 2009)

*Kuda Mount*

I am having the same problem with my Kuda Mount. No matter what I do, there is a gap at the bottom edge wher the horizontal edge is. It goes in, but is not flush or secure - whenever a passenger even grazes it, it all comes loose.

Am I doing something stupid??


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Secure base*

Ok, I finally got mine tightened down. The two front tabs I bent toward the front about 45 degrees. The lower tab I bent 90 degrees inward, then bent about 2/3 of it 90 degrees downward. To install, slide the front 2 tabs in first, then bend the base back until it is flush against the console and using a butter knife, force the rear tab down in between the lower panels. This way the bent metal tabs are pinned in a prestressed state, and hopefully the pressure against the body panels will keep your mount from falling out. If you need one, I can make a drawing.


----------



## WayneNowland (Mar 10, 2009)

*Kuda Mount*

Thanks...My problem is it doesn't seem to want to go flush down near the single tab...

Wayne


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

WayneNowland said:


> Thanks...My problem is it doesn't seem to want to go flush down near the single tab...
> 
> Wayne


oh, Roger. Well once I bent the lower tab and forced it in, it was flush and snug. I think the trick is to bend the tab so that it mirrors the curvature of that lower trim piece across its top, then down the inner face. This way the tab is resting on and around the panel instead of constantly prying it out of place.


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

For anyone intersted in the Dice iPod Integration Kit, mine is now for sale since I had to buy a new car. It's on ebay at the moment, but I'm willing to sell it directly if anyone is interested.

Thanks,
George


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi George. What are you looking to get for the unit. 

Dennis


----------



## ReallyOldGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

George, Its Rob in Lebanon, ill take it, let me know how much and ill meet you this week

Rob


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

*ProClip*

He is another solution to mounting iPhones/iPods or almost anything else in the Phaeton.
I ordered the Dice i-VW-T unit from Chris at Enfig. (Chris can also get the ProClip at 10% off.)
Enfig's Site: http://www.enfig.com
ProClip's site:
http://www.proclipusa.com/vehiclemounts/vehiclemounts.aspx

Contents of the Package for the Clip Base (note the "free" trim tool that can be used for other projects:









The first part of the base slips under wood trim, extra grip to prevent sliding is provided by a small piece of double tape as seen in the above picture covered in yellow film. The part also has an additional small tab that can't be seen in my photo that slips under the trim to prevent it from pulling out.









The cradle platform screws into the first piece, no holes or marks are made on the car parts, another small piece of two-way tape gives extra support.









From Above:









Attach the cradle of your choice. The photo below shows an iPhone 4 cradle for iPhones without covers and includes a pass-through for the Dice cable. (they have cradles for iPhones with bumpers or different covers too). This particular cradle tilts and swivels so it can be tilted towards the passenger for use. It also tilts horizontally for use with applications such as Tom/Tom Navigation.
There are hundreds? of cradle options including GPS/Sat radio and so forth and ProClips that fit a multitude of cars!









I haven't used it yet beyond testing as I'm still awaiting my Dice, I'll report back how it works after a thorough test.

Edit: here is the description from the manufacturer:

Volkswagen Phaeton 2003-2012 - ProClip Angled Mount
Item No. 853180
The ProClip Angled Mount attaches on the right side of the center console and the face plate is angled towards the driver for optimal viewing. The mount clips into the dashboard seams between the panel sections, providing a very sturdy and tight fit. Average installation time is 2 minutes. No dismantling of the dashboard is required and there is no damage to the vehicle interior! The mount keeps your Device securely on the vehicle dashboard within easy reach from the driver seat - No more distracting and dangerous fumbling around for your device in the seat, cup holder, pocket, purse or on the floor.
USD $29.99


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

John,

The pictures are very helpful. The ProClip looks quite interesting and seems less bulky than the Kuda mount. Thanks for sharing!

Oh, and the eucalyptus wood looks very nice with the blue interior...

Victor


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Victor,

Thanks! I wonder how rare the Navy Blue interior is? BTW, it is much darker, more Navy, in person, the Flash lightens it several shades.

I agree about the lack of bulk of the ProClip as compared to the Kuda but the Kuda has merit for those who like that look and the extra room for wires and remote radar detectors and such.

As an update the Dice came while I was posting the install pix. My daughter and I installed it in minutes, it works great.
Along with iPod songs we played the Pandora and XM/Sirius apps on our iPhone, they sound great!:thumbup:
The swivel and tilt of the base is nice as my wife and kids will play DJ from the passenger seat a lot!

I also ordered the radio Din gauge cover plate from TMTuning as mentioned in an earlier post. It was a very easy transaction and the shipping was reasonable even though they are in Germany.
They have a lot of other VW products as well, I'm not sure how much of it, such as lighting, is USA legal. Their site: 
http://www.tmtuning.com/vw/

Picture of the unit installed. It clips on and off easily.


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

has anyone used one of these?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-iPod-...lo-Multivan-Golf-/200805318045#ht_2120wt_1164


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

I have the Solisto unit -http://http://www.solisto.de/en/solisto.pro

You simply remove the existing CD changer and plug it in (make sure you order the correct cable with the unit, give them the model nr and year of your P and they will advise).

Works perfectly with my iPhone, iPod, you sacrifice some functionality in terms of choosing tracks, etc., but at the price and the fact that it's a cinch to put the CD changer back if you ever want to, I'm very happy with it.

Oh, it also charges your iPhone or iPod as well.

Best,
Steven


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Steven. I only ever listen to my ipod on random mode can this unit just play all the songs on the ipod randomly?

Raz



Expoman said:


> I have the Solisto unit -http://http://www.solisto.de/en/solisto.pro
> 
> You simply remove the existing CD changer and plug it in (make sure you order the correct cable with the unit, give them the model nr and year of your P and they will advise).
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish Phaeton (Sep 6, 2010)

*Ipod connecion Via TV tuner*

Raz
as you have the V10 with TV module, it has aux in capability, documented here in the FAQ. It's relatively easy to run an aux cable to the TV module under the rear window shelf where lots of the electronics for phone/TV are mounted and select via the AV-AUX function on the central screen.
Obviously no control other than iphone interface, but excellent sound quality!
Hugh
Dublin


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks hugh i will have a look at that tomoz.

Raz


----------



## wouterjansen60 (Aug 27, 2011)

Solisto is a great solution. I use the iphone/pod/pad version with extra USB. So basically i just use a USB stick. Price for installation was about 150 euros. I am very contento with it.

Wouter


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Solisto for iPod install*

I did a DIY of the solisto at the following link

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5148540-Installed-iPod-for-Phaeton&p=69375300#post69375300


----------



## Expoman (May 15, 2011)

Lord bass said:


> Thanks Steven. I only ever listen to my ipod on random mode can this unit just play all the songs on the ipod randomly?
> 
> Raz


Hi Raz,

Yes, it will play up to 100 tracks randomly.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a look today and i dont have the tv module


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

For pre-2008 cars, the TV balanced audio inputs still exist at the back of the Central Display unit, in Connector 1 pins 10/26 for right and 11/27 for left, with pin 12 as shield.

But the question is, will the Central Display allow them to be live if it can't communicate with the absent TV unit... Probably not, but might be worth a try.

Chris


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

I got the Solisto unit and I'm happy with it but I want to connect it to a dock in one of the ashtray / coin holders. so far I have tried 3 docks including one made by apple but the Solisto unit wont see the ipod when I use the dock. Has anyone tried a dock with a Solisto unit?

Thanks
Raz


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*iphone intergration*

I was successful today in creating the perfect installation of my iphone 4 in my phaeton. I would like to show the pictures, but can't find a way to do that.

Any way, I used the Enfig system, Dension GW1LAUT for 85.00 This unit comes with a enfig harness that plugs into the cd harness, thus eliminating the cd player. The install takes about 10 minutes, if you just want the cable to run out of the glove box. However, if you want to permanently install the cable with a harness that I made, it takes about an hour of work.

Once your cable is secure, the phone sits in a perfectly prone position between the 2 ashtrays. The only issue is that it might make the ac temperature gauge assume the car is hotter than it really is, because of the proximity of the phone. But, that's a small price to pay for such a clean install. 

If someone can tell me how to post the pix, I will gladly share them.

But I am having one problem. I can't get the leather shifter back on. The button that engages the gears is stuck in the in position. Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks,
Ernie O.


----------



## Jorgsphaeton (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know if it is already mentioned but I use this one: http://diceelectronics.com/media-bridge-info-avx
the mediabridge uses bluetooth to connect your phone also, in this way I solved the problem with the original phone that has no bluetooth. it works great and it uses the steeringwheel buttons to control the unit.
you can controle the phone by siri or other voice control apps

Jorg


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello Ernie,

These two links may help:

*Shift Button*

*How to post photos*

There is a wealth of information in the TOC on the first page of the forum if you haven't checked that out!

Best,


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

*Pics of iphone install*

Here goes the uploads:


----------



## EurodriverMK3 (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice and clean install. Good job! :beer:



Jordan


----------



## mikelaca (Aug 23, 2012)

As I read more, I'm learning that Enfig isn't an ipod system, it's an installer/reseller of other brands (dice, etc). Is that right, or does Enfig make their own system?

Also, if I want an iPod and Sirius Radio, what system makes the best dual-input replacement for the CD player?


----------



## ernieo (Mar 8, 2013)

You are correct, Enfig is just a reseller of audio systems. As for the best iPod/sirius system, I could not answer that. Give Christian a call or email at Enfig and he could help you with that.

I have Sirius in my iphone for 3.99 a month and just run it out of the iphone into the car. Seems to be the cheapest and cleanest way to play it. 

Ernie O.


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

Just wanted to check in on this thread.

http://enfigcarstereo.com/ doest seem to sell the DICE i-VW-SAT-5v

The Dension GW4RVW6001 also seems to be discountinued.

If you search around, you can find them on some random websites; http://www.discountcarstereo.com/GW4RVW6001.html
http://www.woofersetc.com/p-10099-i-vw-t5v-dice-electronics-volksawagenbentleyaudi-compatible-apple-ipod-integration-kit.aspx

I am trying to see if I can order from Amazon, but sometimes after you make a purchase they inform you that the item is out of stock and/or discontinued.

What is the current setup we can purchase for CD Changer/ iPod swap?

Is there a new system people are now buying? Or am I just one of the last few people trying to do this?


----------



## howzit-eksee (Mar 24, 2005)

So I ordered the DICE I-VW-T/5V off Amazon, and its the wrong harness.
It has the HUGE harness that goes behind the radio.

I ordered another one from a different website hoping that it would come with the right harness. Another roll of the dice (no pun intended) to see if it comes with the right harness for the CD changer... 

Christian from Enfig just doesn't want to sell these anymore?


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the Solisto lead also charges an iPod, or is it just a data lead?


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Data lead only. See *here*.

Victor


----------



## jac1d (Oct 18, 2014)

Jorgsphaeton said:


> I don't know if it is already mentioned but I use this one: http://diceelectronics.com/media-bridge-info-avx
> the mediabridge uses bluetooth to connect your phone also, in this way I solved the problem with the original phone that has no bluetooth. it works great and it uses the steeringwheel buttons to control the unit.
> you can controle the phone by siri or other voice control apps
> 
> Jorg



Jorg can you share some more information and photos of your install? Officially the MediaBridge doesn't list the Phaeton as an option, but you're the second person who is using it. Would love more info.

-Jeff


----------



## Phat One (Jul 10, 2009)

*Kudos to Christian at www.Enfig.com*

I just bought the Enfig PHAETON-IPDU-AUX with the radio removal tools from www.Enfig.com. Christian was very helpful. It comes with a lightning USB connector so you can connect iphone or ipod. It also has the regular headphone jack so you could connect other devices (eg Sony Walkman mp3 player) but the sound is not quite as good through that connector. I did not need Bluetooth (although the Gateway Bluetooth Lite would provide that option). Easy to install (except getting the CD changer out is a pain until you get the tools in just the exact position needed). Sound quality is excellent. I have a Nano 5.

Graham


----------

